# Online Spirit Halloween 20% off codes for 2010



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

found another one today http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2248415&p=32665923&highlight=halloween#post32665923

Get 20% off any one single item online at http://WWW.spirithalloween.com. Use code "CATALOG"

Offer ends 10/20/10


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spirit 2010 catalog code: Catalog*

Thanks kacole2.
I can confirm CATALOG is also good code for 20% off 1 item. 
Was on the paper catalog that came in the mail yesterday.

Edited to fix % typo.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

is it $20 off or 20% off, big difference unless the item you are buying is $100 than its no difference.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

imindless said:


> is it $20 off or 20% off, big difference unless the item you are buying is $100 than its no difference.


Sorry, typo'd it's also 20%. 
It's fixed now. Tnx.


----------

